# resivor temp??



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Feb 11, 2010)

its been a while since ive been on finly got a brand new laptop. so i had a question what should the water temperature range be in my 10gal resivor? where i live its pretty cold out. so i orderd a 100w water warmer for my resivor. would the warmer help?


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah the warmer will help, they are usually just warmers used for fish tanks etc. A good range is between 67 and 72 degrees F.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2010)

65f to 68f is where I run my rez


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

:yeahthat: 

IMO, that constant 66 or so, is the brightest roots I have seen consistantly.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2010)

They sure are nice and white at that temp? ain't they *nouvellechef*


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

Ppl Pm'd me and said it was dumb to spend $300 on a chiller. IMO, It just might be the most solid thing I have bought for the new E&F when it fires up.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2010)

I just quit for the summer when temps get to high, but sure would be nice to have a chiller. Was thinking of maybe making one and using river water to cool the rez instead of electric chiller. I have access to river water


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, thats talent making a chiller. I luv it. I used to use straight river water outdoors and had no ill effects, it was prob around 50 or so when it hit the ground, am sure it warmed up quick from the ground though.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 11, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Wow, thats talent making a chiller. I luv it. I used to use straight river water outdoors and had no ill effects, it was prob around 50 or so when it hit the ground, am sure it warmed up quick from the ground though.


 
*im gathering your res is in the room with yas?? *
*mine stays nice an chilly... never have i had it in the mid 70's.. always in the 60-70's... but my res is also ouside my tent and in the basement.. nice and chilly.. *
*i'll have my boys throw ice cubes in there if she gets to warm.. give em a big wooden spoon.. LOL:rofl: :rofl: LOL just jokin.... or am i hehehe...*
*whens the EBB starting up again??*
*LH*


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

House is behind schedule cause of rain, great NW for ya. at least it smells good outside 

Be awhile before it rolls. Not in a hurry after last harvest. way more than I or the Family thought.

Everything will be sealed in room, all equipment.


----------



## zem (Feb 11, 2010)

str8 you can start with raisig the res from the floor place it on wood or styro board. if you can insulate it it's even better, the res heater would consume much less power if res in insulated. if your flood and drain make sure the heater stays below water level when your flooding since it breaks if it stays on in the air. i have much more trouble lowering my temps than raising them, i will look for a chiller this coming summer


----------



## zem (Feb 11, 2010)

actually i was thinking of a way to chill my res without a chiller please tell me what you think of it, i have this airpump it works great can easily pump out from 10 airstones and it have a hose intlet from where it sucks air and i was thinking of putting a hose there and letting it suck out air from my fridge!  do you think that would work?


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks alot guys i just cant wait till i get my royal kush in from attitude...


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 12, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> actually i was thinking of a way to chill my res without a chiller please tell me what you think of it, i have this airpump it works great can easily pump out from 10 airstones and it have a hose intlet from where it sucks air and i was thinking of putting a hose there and letting it suck out air from my fridge!  do you think that would work?


 
IDK, how about just spend $300 on a chiller. Set it and forget it, you know, like Ronco.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 12, 2010)

+1 on the chiller. Love mine


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> actually i was thinking of a way to chill my res without a chiller please tell me what you think of it, i have this airpump it works great can easily pump out from 10 airstones and it have a hose intlet from where it sucks air and i was thinking of putting a hose there and letting it suck out air from my fridge!  do you think that would work?




*zem....* What I was thinking of was pumping river water, through a coil of pipe that is placed inside the rez. I have access to river water that is in the 60's during most summers...I do not really think your idea will work because air warms up quite quickly compared to liquids or solids.


----------



## D3 (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone tried the ICE-Probe aquarium chiller?


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Feb 27, 2010)

would 74 degrees be fine?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 27, 2010)

No


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Mar 1, 2010)

too hot or too cold?


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

i have very white healthy roots at 64F,  i think anything from 62 to 68 would be fine.


----------

